# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu Türkistandaki bitmeyen Çin zulmü

## ceydaaa

dogu-turkistandaki-bitmeyen-cin-zulmu.jpgDoğu Türkistan'dan son günlerde gelen toplu infaz haberleri Türk-İslam dünyasını derinden yaralamaktadır. Doğu Türkistan meselesi sadece Müslüman Uygur Türkleri'nin bir sorunu olarak görülmemeli ve bu mazlumlara vicdan sahibi insanlar sahip çıkmalıdır. Akıllı, cesur ve uzak görüşlü politikalarla Türkiye'nin de bu sorunun çözümünde önemli bir katkısı olacağından kimsenin şüphesi olmamalıdır

Bugün Doğu Türkistan'da yaşayan Müslüman Türkler, "Mao'nun Kızıl Çini"nde yaşananların tekrarını yaşamaktadırlar. Gençler sebepsiz yere tutuklanmakta, rejime karşı oldukları iddiası ile idama mahkum edilerek kurşuna dizilmekte, Müslümanların ibadetlerini topluca yapmaları engellenmekte, kazançları acımasız vergilerle ellerinden alınmakta, halk açlık tehlikesiyle ölümün eşiğinde yaşamakta, yanıbaşlarında yapılan nükleer denemelerle ölümcül hastalıklara yakalanmaktadır. Batılı ülkeler, Çin tarafından tüm dünya ile irtibatı özellikle kesilen bu topraklardaki insan hakları ihlallerini her zamanki gibi görmezlikten ve duymazlıktan gelmektedir.

----------

